# Computer Wont Boot BSODS after GUI Boot,



## arekieh (May 28, 2008)

Hi, im new to this forum but i need some help.

I installed all the vista updates, computer restarted, and it was at the "configuring updates" screen, i went and took a shower, came back and the screen was black and stood liek that for 5 minutes, so i restarted. AFter the restart it posted the green lines loading thingie came up than BSOD'd and closed, happened 3 times, happen when i tried going into safemode, even happened when i tried booting from the Vista x64 disc. Then just now i hooked it up to my brothers computer, my harddrives that is, so i could recover my files than freshinstall. When they were hooked up my brothers computer would BSOD too, even though i was booting off of his RAID array......
How can i get my files off the discs and clear them so i can fresh install?
ANy help would be much appreciated

P.S. I also tried changing my boot screen which worked when i restarted my computer after, but i dunno if it can affect anything


----------



## sneekypeet (May 28, 2008)

download UBCD and burn it to CD...boot it and use the appropriate HDD app to wipe it all to zeros.

Also I believe windows setup will allow you to wipe the partition prior to install, but I cant say it is as thorough.


----------



## arekieh (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info on how to clear the drive, but i was wondering more if theres a way i can save my files??


----------



## CrackerJack (May 28, 2008)

Have you tried using the Vista DVD to fix it. It most cases this will fix it.


----------



## Frogger (May 28, 2008)

How old is the HDD from reading your above I would say it'''''''s  F'ked ...what make of drive is it ...
if you put it back in the rig it came out  of can you boot the rig from a floppy or usb key????


----------



## arekieh (May 28, 2008)

Nope, As i said, i couldnt boot from the vista disk, im currently downloading the Vista Recovery Tool Disk to try that, im also currently posting off the the Linux Live CD on my screwed up pc. The Drives are 4 month old Seagate 250G 7200.10 SATAII's. 

Something i dont think i said is i tried installing a new bootscreen.... could that have done anything?

Also, anyone know how to recover my files through Linux?
Im downloading this and about to try it:
http://lifehacker.com/software/disk-recovery/geek-to-live--rescue-files-with-a-boot-cd-192982.php


----------



## Frogger (May 29, 2008)

I know it won't booot from the CD but can you boot for a usb/floopy disk that has boot file on it


----------



## Frogger (May 29, 2008)

can you supply 'sys  specs 'so we can see what we have to work with


----------



## Frogger (May 29, 2008)

if you can get it to boot you can use ' seatools for DOS' from seagate to have a look at the drive


----------



## arekieh (May 29, 2008)

Sys Specs:
CPU
e6750 @ 3.9ghz @ 1.5v 	

Motherboard
MSI P35 Neo2 FR 	

Memory
Patriot 800mhz @ 1000mhz 4-4-4-12 	

Graphics Card
Sapphire Radeon HD 3870

Hard Drive
2x250G Seagate (RAID 0) 	

Power Supply
OCZ GameXtream 700W 	

Case
Antec P182

CPU cooling
Ultra 120 Extreme 	

OS
Vista Ultimate x64 	

Monitor
Samsung Syncmaster 21.6"

how do i boot from usb?? i dont have a floppy, and what do i boot from USB?


----------



## Frogger (May 29, 2008)

you need a usb key    this file 
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/330/HP_USB_Stick_Formatting_Tool.html
the tool can put the boot files on itself but you shuold use it on a mach that has xp on it 
then just set the bios on the MSI to boot from usb
plug it in on the  MIS rig & boot


----------



## arekieh (May 29, 2008)

and what files do i put on it?
Isnt that the same as burning a bottable disk?
Ive tried using Ubunutu, Knoppix, and Windows REcovery, Recovery gives me a BSOD,
Ubuntu says the NTFS is corrupt, and Knoppix wont boot


----------



## arekieh (May 29, 2008)

screw this, im reformating, and ill try recovering my files when its done,


----------



## arekieh (May 29, 2008)

wow even gparted isnt working for me now,
im downloading UDBC right now, and ill try that


----------



## Frogger (May 29, 2008)

"Ubuntu says the NTFS is corrupt" OR the update f'k uped  the boot array MBR 
IF the files arn't a matter of Life & Death The a rebuild of the array & a Fresh  in stall prob the easyist way


----------



## arekieh (May 29, 2008)

Ya, i tried mounting the harddrives in ubuntu to get my files, and it gave me this error:
"NTFS signature is missing.
Failed to mount '/dev/sda': Invalid argument
The device '/dev/sda' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?"

the files arent "life or death" but they are pretty important, stuff ive been gather for over a year now... would kinda suck to get everything again. and like over 300G's of Torrents


----------



## Frogger (May 29, 2008)

Noting : 
"Hard Drive 2x250G Seagate (RAID 0) 

even if you get the array to work the data on it is prob lost


----------



## arekieh (May 29, 2008)

trure but ill try my best  lol


----------



## arekieh (May 29, 2008)

wtf, instead of using UDBC i just took off raid through my bios, than clear each HD seperately, and the vista install says there is nothing on the drives.....


----------



## arekieh (May 29, 2008)

wow i really am stupid, even vista didnt work,
i just used the BIOS Ctrl-i utility, and deleted the RAID volume


----------



## arekieh (May 29, 2008)

wow wtf, this is wierd
the drives are fine,
i just finished installing and its doing the "preparing to start for the first time" thingie


----------

